# New to Florida, Advice Please?



## clivingston (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey,

Im moving to Pensacola next week from Arizona, and I am stoked for some great fishing. I figure at first I will most likely be fishing from Piers and then buy a kayak soon. Any recommendations on gear? I have been looking into Penn reels but am pretty new to salt water fishing that isn't on a charter boat.

What are your top lures?
What do you use rod/reel?
I figured I would check on here and craigslist for gear for now

Thanks!

tight lines!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Go to through the threads and read all the Sticky Posts on top, they will cover most of what you are looking for but come back for specific questions after that if you still need help.

Gear is a touch subject (especially for pier fisherman...) first decide what you want to fish for, your budget, and whether you want to stick with a bailed spinning reel or learn to use a manual pick-up. I prefer manual and it only took a full day of practicing with a 1-2oz weights (breaking off a few) to get reasonably comfortable with it and now i almost hate fishing with anything else. But it is not a necessity no matter what the Van Stal crowd says, just messing with you guys. 

Last and most important just ask on the pier before jumping on the rail and tangling lines. I and many others may not offer up advice but if you are polite and man enough to ask for help we will. My first day on Pcola pier had a guy give me and show me how to rig a simple king leader after I got cut off on mono. That first king run was my first saltwater fish and I was hooked. If you are gonna be near Navarre feel free to contact me later and I will go with you even.

My gear recommendation to start:
a 706z or spinfisher that holds at least 250yds of 15lb mono (starting with hi vis until you learn to thread the loops is beneficial to those around you) These are good for everything up to cobia and king mackerel, though you will need to step up the line for cobia. 15-30lb calss rod with a fast action tip.
1 or 2 cheap but decent quality 4000 series reel like the Shimano Sienna or if you can afford it step it up a couple levels. One with 15lb braid on top of mono backing and one with 8-10lb mono. These will work for everything from sabiki rigs for bait to spanish and pompano. Med- MH rods based on your preference, do not have to be expensive.

I have $300 custom rods and one of my favorites is a $30 berkely lightning rod that has caught everything from specks to bull reds and bobos.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

welcome to Pensacola!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome. For the most part a walmart special will catch just as many fish as a Van Stall. Just pick up a decent combo and get to it. Places like Putcast bait and Tackle, or Gulf breeze bait and tackle will help you to an extent. The rest you will learn as you go. Welcome!!


----------



## 77834 (Aug 18, 2015)

I am new also. I would start looking over the state guides on fish identification, size limits and daily bag limits. It is very diverse and you always want to obey the law.


----------



## clivingston (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you all for your advice and I will definitely do some research on Startzc recommendations. I like to have near top of the line equipment and willing to spend about $300 for a set up (hopefully including the tackle I'll need) at least in the beginning. 

If anyone has any more suggestions I am always interested!

Thanks,


----------



## clivingston (Oct 16, 2015)

What are your thought on the PENN SPINFISHER V COMBO?


----------



## clivingston (Oct 16, 2015)

Or any of these on this craigslist listing?
3 Shimano trevala 6 ft 6 With shimano bait runner 3500b 40 lb braid 

2 shimano trevala 5ft 8 rods with shimano bait runner 4500 b reelsAnd 60 braid 

1 sea striker bill fisher rod 5 ft 7 with a penn 30w international 2 with 120lb braid 

1 shimano teramar inshore series rod with a penn 5500 ss spooled with braid 

1 penn slammer inshore rod with a quantum reel with braid 

1 pen slammer offshore rod with a penn850 ss spooled with braid 

1 powertip pro with a penn defiance reel spooled with braid 

1 ugly stick with a shimano bait runner 3500 

1 ugly stick gx2 with a star aerial rod spooled with braid


----------



## Phil Cy (Feb 12, 2015)

*Fishing App you should have*

Hi, there is a good app for the fishing regulations in Pensacola. The app covers fish identification, open/closed seasons, size, catch limits and automatically updates when the rules change. Check it out.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fishrulesapp.fishrules2013&hl=en
p.s. I am Canadian and will be heading to Pensacola in Feb 2016. I will be there for 3 months and would like to find some fishing buddies. Let me know if would like to do some fishing. I have some salt water experience but it’s always more fun to fish with others.
Take care.
Phil


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

startzc said:


> $30 berkely lightning rod that has caught everything from specks to bull reds and bobos.


I second this. They're great rods for the money. 

Welcome to Pensacola! :thumbsup:


----------

